# Topics > Applications > AI in politics >  Applying data science to political campaigns, Cambridge Analytica, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer -  Cambridge Analytica

----------


## Airicist

Applying data science to political campaigns

Published on Aug 13, 2015




> Alexander Nix, CEO of Cambridge Analytica, explains how data analytics and cutting-edge technology are applied in the political industry

----------


## Airicist

The future of political campaigns

Published on Sep 8, 2015




> An introduction to our unique approach to political campaigning and behavioral microtargeting.

----------

